# powermaster 66



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

will the powermaster 66 kill squirrels with head shots and beeman hollow tip pellets??

i think it shoots about 680fps??

anybody have good experience with this gun?


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

hey brower.....you just got a squirrel today with that gun....and not hollow tip pellets so it must kill em


----------



## sportytj (Mar 29, 2006)

May have been the remington pellet gun rated as an adult air rifle. I used to shoot mag pies or at least tried too lol. I only got one as a kid, i did take aim at only one magpie with my sheridan and yeah i bagged it long range. Yours is not really a gun thats a pass down generation type like my sheridan .20cal. I just bought a rws its a powerhouse and kinda dangerous i will have to wait untill i head into the mountains before shooting.


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

i have a .177 break barrel i chronographed at 10085 fps with a gamo magnum pointed pellet. i shot a grey squirrel today at 47 yard head shot with the field sights. it dropped him before i heard the crack of the gun.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Sniper_911 said:


> i have a .177 break barrel i chronographed at 10085 fps with a gamo magnum pointed pellet. i shot a grey squirrel today at 47 yard head shot with the field sights. it dropped him before i heard the crack of the gun.


check that chrony again....i dont think it was shothing 10,085 fps lol


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

1085 fps. my bad i accidently hit the 0 twice. that was a hand. my bad.


----------



## roscohunter (Apr 17, 2006)

i have that exact gun and i killed a squirrel with a bb to the stomach


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

really? i cant use bb's in mine for a few reasons. 1 is that the steel is way too light and the 2nd is that bb's cant fit in the barrel. they roll right on out the other end. but i found a new pellet at wally world. its a gamo rocket. it is a lead pellet cupped a round a bb. it had wickedly awsome effect on a rabbit.


----------



## roscohunter (Apr 17, 2006)

i also killed a rabbit from 20 ft. with the power master 66 using a BB and a little help from the dog. yesterday i killed 2 robins 1 blackbird and a bumblebee all with bb's


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a RWS pellet gun and it shoots 1250 fps and i can kill a squirrel

with one shoot to the hart

:strapped: :strapped: :strapped: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------

